# full cleans vs. hanging cleans



## ragingbull (Jun 27, 2002)

for this core exercise which do you prefer and why?

full cleans or hanging cleans

I'm asking for the sake of time restrains in my workouts. With full cleans I could eliminate the deadlift but, hanging cleans give me a much better burn. The quandry!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 28, 2002)

I don't like either but I'm more into building muscle than power movements. 
I don't think either can replace heavy deads, you just can't do enough weight.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 28, 2002)

Both are good as an assistance movement for trap work; if your concern is muscle, it doesn't matter which one you do, though the hang cleans will hit the traps a bit harder.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jul 4, 2002)

Both have their own merits. Dont drop the deads they are one of the most important lifts. Try doing 3 sets of cleans that build up to a 3 rep max then droping the weight down and doing hang cleans. I use this to perfect my form when tired


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 4, 2002)

My coach makes us the them both.I like them both, definitely has improved my strength.  Dead lifts we do once every like 2 weeks as it does not count when added out to see what lb club are we on. All that counts is our Power clean, Squat and Bench.

Our Power clean routine looks like this:

5 rep x1 
4 rep x1
3 rep x2
2 rep x2


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 4, 2002)

Also work on the right form (very important), It took me about 2 weeks to start getting used to the movement. Trust me it can make the difference weather you clean 205 or 225.


----------

